# Is there such thing as internet PI's??



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

This may seem like an odd question, but does anyone here know if there is such a thing as PI's who investigate strictly on the internet? Like uncovering a cheater's web activities such as social media, dating sites, chat rooms, hidden email accounts, etc??


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Hmmmm. Not that I know of and I'm sure it crosses illegal lines real quick. 

I know there are such a thing as hackers on the 'dark web' but again, illegal and about as trustworthy as the people someone would be trying to bust.

Best bet is to examine situation and then go from there. In my case I was lucky/unlucky I have an IT background with a lot of attention to detail 

First Steps;
- Indentify habits
- Account for devices
- Account for social profiles

And then try to devise a gameplan to get into them by oneself.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't know about strictly using the internet only; but the vast majority of a PI's time and efforts will be spent doing online searches and discovery. 

Hiding in the bushes or stake-out vans and posing undercover etc will often only occur if online searches don't turn anything up. 

Most of a PI's work is online, very tedious and not glamorous at all.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I used a PI during my divorce. One way to save money is to have as much as you can on your own.

So if you know all /some of his e-mail addresses, social media accounts, OLD accounts, financial accounts, phone accounts and as much as you know about them, well at least they have something to start with which will save some time.

pipl . com is very good for searching info on the internet and it's free. I would suggest that anyone who has a job interview should use it. 

the other thing to try -- if it's legal where you are -- and you and your spouse still use the same computer is to get keystroke tracking software.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

stillfightingforus said:


> Hmmmm. Not that I know of and I'm sure it crosses illegal lines real quick.
> 
> I know there are such a thing as hackers on the 'dark web' but again, illegal and about as trustworthy as the people someone would be trying to bust.
> 
> Best bet is to examine situation and then go from there. In my case I was lucky/unlucky I have an IT background with a lot of attention to detail


Would it be ok to PM you to pick your IT brain a little? :grin2:


----------

